# New viv Just made!



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all dont know if any of you remember I Asked for a quote on my viv design also Asked What people thought of it! I shown it below! 

Well Here is also a picture of the nearly finished Product made by myself this week!! Made a couple of changes but not many!

What do all you people think??


















Sorry about the quality I took the picture on my phone!!


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

wow that is so cool!!!

may i ask what is / what will be in each section?

i love all these stacky things people make  wish i could lol


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks! The bottom viv is for my beardies, the next one up us for my leo's and the tall one is for a chameleon i am looking for! And the two little ones are spare ones for now :whistling2:

Trust me its not that hard I am Terrible at woodwork And I managed this!


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

it looks fab, well done!


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thankyou also thankyou for the vents and the handles they will finish it off nicely!


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I haven't the confidence to extend my viv let alone make something like this. How is your leo?


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

nice job mate arnt u happy u made it your self ?


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi thanks Well I am glad I made it myself I feel more satisfaction to say i made this!

Oh and Jazza, My leo is the same really I am giving vitamin drops and critical care so see how she is over the weekend! The to vets on monday again! Thanks for asking!! : victory:


----------



## Pete 2oo7 (Nov 8, 2007)

That looks great :no1:


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

looks fab


----------



## darkblade666 (Mar 18, 2008)

look grate :mf_dribble:

did you use the white connector block to put this together or just screw throw the frame:bash:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

both! why??


----------



## tat2stu (Apr 18, 2008)

really great viv
alot of satisfaction making it yourself: victory:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks Yes definatly!


----------



## Akill (Jun 27, 2008)

looks great  so much more interesting with variety of viv sizes, decor and inhabitants :2thumb:

Whats the pricing and time commitment for making something of this scale?


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks The wood was about £50/55 and the glass/ plastic was £65 and it took a day! to do! But slight bits haven't been finished! you looking at making something like this?


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

that looks awesome 

where did you get the wood from?


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

a shop! :razz: :lol2:


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

well done mate:no1:


----------



## darkblade666 (Mar 18, 2008)

darkblade666 said:


> look grate :mf_dribble:
> 
> did you use the white connector block to put this together or just screw throw the frame:bash:





snowyj99 said:


> both! why??


i starting my own stack in a few months just wanted to see how other people are doing it as i will need as much strength as possible :notworthy:


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

how much did all the wood cost altogether
and did you used clear plastic for the doors???


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Erm cant remember exactly but no more than £60

And I have in the smaller vivs plastic and the larger have laminated glass!


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

very good job mate : victory:


----------



## Emjay (Feb 11, 2009)

I wants one!!!


----------



## matty73 (Dec 9, 2007)

fantastic how longdid it take to make?


----------



## zetec rob (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice and compact, a job well done :2thumb:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

It took about 2 days nit rushing! it is doing its job well!

Thanks for the comments people!:2thumb:


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

i think it looks fantastic.
i would love something like that.


----------

